# Engine Rebuild MF35



## Chucko (Jul 11, 2006)

I need to do an engine overhaul on my MF-35 Perkins Diesel 3-152 motor.
From looking at the tractor it does not look like the oil pan just drops, do I really need to split the tractor just to get to my main/Rod bearings?

any advise is appreciated.

Thanks Chuck


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

From what I have been able to gather is that you can do an in frame rebuild. Below is a listing of in frame enginekit components:

The kit costs $208.74


Engine In-Frame Kit - Made by TISCO. For 135, 150, M230, MF235, MF250 with engine S\N prefix C322488U Only. Perkins AD3-152 diesel, direct injection, .150" sleeve flange thickness. Basic In-Frame Engine Kit includes: Sleeve and Piston Kit with Rings, Pins and Retainers, top engine gasket set and Oil Pan Gasket. (Part No: BIFP1337D)


Engine In-Frame Kit - Made by TISCO. For 135, 150, M230, MF235, MF250 with engine S\N prefix C322488U Only. Perkins AD3-152 diesel, direct injection 

Hopefully one of our Massey owning member who has done this or has some experience in this area will jump in as I with very little experience in this area.


----------



## Chucko (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow that is a good price for an inframe kit. 

However mine is the indirect injection Older model 3-152 with precombustion chambers in the head.

I suppose the newer Massey's like the 135 have oil pans that will drop, allowing one to replace pistions (In Frame).


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wish I could be of more help. This might be a good time to inpsect and/or replace the clutch and pressure plate if you do have to split the tractor.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Do take time to seperate all components, label and bag up in some small ziplocs....also makes it so much easier with pics and you can share the story with ALL OF US!

Be sure to post pics and show us all how it is done! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

